# A deal I could not pass up!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So I get deals emailed to me from Jeff @ Cigar.com. Most of the time I can just read them and delete them, other times I will read them and thank "thats a good deal" but its still not anything I just have to have.

Well the middle of last week I get an email saying good deals on Padilla's. I'm thinking Hybrid, Achilles, or something like that. But no it was the good stuff! The Series 68, the Miami, and the Signature 1932! Well the Padilla 1932 just happens to be my favorite cigar right now.

What was the deal? A box of Padilla Signature 1932 Torpedos for $150.00 plus $5.95 shipping!! Yeah my B&M carries a box for $314.95 plus tax. As I said I could not pass this deal up.

I got them today and here are the pics!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

nice pick up, enjoy.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

You basically got em for half the price you would of paid at your B&M. Sweet.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow nice pickup


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

killer deal


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet haul there!!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent deal on some tasty cigars!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I smoked one of these babys monday and it was great! Can't wait to get some more age on them!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice cigars... and you gotta love that box!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like you got the Pepin version too, congrats!


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Great scores!! Very nice selection!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't they just look GREAT!

Tom


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Looks like you got the Pepin version too, congrats!


What is the tell on these?
How do you know it's a Pepin?
Tom


----------



## FillerBinderWrapper (May 24, 2007)

TOB9595 said:


> What is the tell on these?
> How do you know it's a Pepin?
> Tom


I would say they are not Pepin made. The box says "Made in Nicaragua" I think the Pepin made version was made in Miami.


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet box. Smoke them slowly.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great pickups


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

fantastic deal


----------

